# How to Dehorn a Yearling Jersey Heifer?



## Organic Cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm interested in calling about this heifer, but ONLY if she can be dehorned. (Hmmm, I hadn't realized Jerseys were anything but polled.

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/986847135.html

Anyway, just interested...I still haven't found a milk cow that suits us. It's been a bit on the back burner, but I haven't forgotten about it.

Thanks!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Its a vet job at that age and any large animal vet can do it for you. Our vet would only charge around $5-$10 for a dehorning. Be prepared for lots of blood but recovery is quick and it doesn't seem to bother them for long. I would reccomend dehorning her before breeding her and letting her recover before introducing any new cattle to the situation.
Most Jerseys are horned.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Vet can do it for you. I've took horns off a lot bigger then that.


----------



## Organic Cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll give a call about her.

I just called our vet and it's $70 to dehorn her.  I called two others, one didn't do it and the last vet say between $80-100. I got really excited by the $5-10. I mean, the quoted price wouldn't stop me from buying her, but eh...it's a huge difference.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah.....I really like my vet!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

You might check w/others in your area who have cattle. We keep a dehorning tool and a neighbor has the "heavy duty" ones for larger horns. Maybe someone in your area might be willing to help you w/the job...

-Joy


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I disbudd our calves but I wouldn't try a dehorning on such a mature and valuable animal. The vet goes in deep exposing the sinus cavities and there are arteries to be closed. Makes me nervous just thinking about it.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I just had my 5 year old Jersey dehorned  I loved her horns but I have kids now and she is a little to friendly and likes to get a little pushy when she is in heat. So I had them removed. The vet came out knocked her right out with rompin (sp?) and then gave her a shot of ladocane (sp?) to freeze the area, he then used a wire saw to cut them off and then used a dehorning iron to stop the tiny bit of bleeding that there was. She was back up and back to her normal self within the hour. She did have holes in her head where the horns came off. We kept her in the barn when ever it was raining, but it has now been close to 4 months and you cannot tell that there was ever horns there! My total bill was just under $100, that is up in canada

I kept the horns and an having a couple of hunting knives made for my husband out of them!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Oakshire,,,I bet those knives are priceless...neat idea....Topside


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Oakshire_Farm said:


> The vet came out knocked her right out with rompin (sp?) and then gave her a shot of ladocane (sp?) to freeze the area, he then used a wire saw to cut them off and then used a dehorning iron to stop the tiny bit of bleeding that there was.



Very interesting. My vet does them in a chute and they do not get knocked out. Sounds like a good price for all he did.


----------



## bricned (Jul 3, 2006)

My vet gave me a price of &11.00 just yesterday to dehorn my jersey.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome topside! The knives are not quite done yet! I cannot wait to see them. I think that there is a pic of my jersey with her horns on my website, www.freewebs.com.oakshire_farm


----------



## amaliayosa (Aug 5, 2007)

We are having our mini Jersey Jasmine dehorned next week . I'm pretty freaked out by it and really hope all goes well.
We dont have a head gate or chute to restrain her but the vet is going to sedate her first.
Any ideas on a make shift head gate?
Amy


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

If you just need her restrained long enough to get her sedated, get a halter on her and tie her up, it is best if you can get her against a wall so you can pin her. Or a nice big tree so you can tie her nice and short. once she goes down it is best not to have her in a head lock incase she falls and gets her head stuck.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

With these $70-100 prices quoted above, are you folks talking about getting horns "surgically" removed? I usually disbud them as baby calves and only use the vet when they get to about 1" in diameter or larger at the base so they can be seered and have the veins stripped out. To have this done at the farm he usually charges me $5 each plus a trip fee. 

As far as a makeshift headgate, I'd not use one for dehorning. This process is usually a small rodeo and requires me to halter the animal and pull their head to one side while the vet does the bloody work. If you need something just for the sedation shot you can hem them up against a good solid built corral fence and then swing a gate into them and tie it back to the fence. If your vet is pretty quick with needle work and your critter is tame the shots can usually be given uneventful.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

francismilker said:


> With these $70-100 prices quoted above, are you folks talking about getting horns "surgically" removed?


Yes, they are discussing surgical removal of adult/young adult horns. The heifer in question is much to old to disbudd.
My calves get disbudded too, but I have had a few dehorned in the past as yearlings/adults. My vet only charges $2.50-$10.00 per head for the surgical dehorning, depending on how many you bring in. I just called her to make sure I was remembering correctly.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I think what francismilker is asking if they are doing show calf type dehorning. Cutting and peeling back the flesh at the base of the horn and then taking the horn off and sewing the flaps of flesh back together. Any way that has been my question about it.


----------



## Farmsteader (Nov 7, 2008)

My Vet here in NoArkansas -Flippin area, just pops out the little buds on yearlings with a scoop tool, very low cost ,you can't see anything after a month or so.We have to take our 9 week old very soon, would have taken her earlier but she was sick, now she is strong and Healthy. gotta Getterdone! This Week.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have a neighbor that uses the small green castrating bands. He takes a rasp and makes a small groove around the base of the horn and applies two of the "cherio" bands to each horn placing the bands in the groove he made. Works for him and he told me after the band is on for a while the animals seems to ignore it. He did mention that he does not use that method in fly season.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

Burning them is easier than anything else. No blood and less chance of infection, the worst part is the smell because you always burn a little hair too. This has to be done when they are really small.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> I have a neighbor that uses the small green castrating bands. He takes a rasp and makes a small groove around the base of the horn and applies two of the "cherio" bands to each horn placing the bands in the groove he made. Works for him and he told me after the band is on for a while the animals seems to ignore it. He did mention that he does not use that method in fly season.


Agmantoo is correct. I use this procedure for my cattle though I do not rasp a groove around the horn. I cut the hair at the base of the horn as close to the head as possible. This is where there is a soft growth ring. The little green banders will work if the horn can accomodate the banding tool. There are larger banders available also. 
It's very important that the band is placed at the base where the horn is soft. If you are using the green bands, apply two so if one breaks, you still have one on there.
Cover the bands with standard electrical tape for protection. The horns will fall off in 4-8 weeks depending on their size. There is no blood unless the animal knocks the horn off prematurely. Cost- About .03-.05 cents for bands. Guaranteed to work.
I only do this if I buy cattle in with horns. I normally disbud all calves.


----------

